
Foreign investment - paghdv
I&#x27;m starting a company, it&#x27;s already registered as a delaware c-corp and friends and family from outside the us would like to invest a little. What is the best way to go about it? They are not accredited investors but at the same time they don&#x27;t live in the us and the living standards are not the same so I&#x27;m unsure if they are still covered under the SEC&#x27;s Regulation D.
======
paghdv
Does a YC SAFE deal for example work with Foreign investment?

